# Total Thyroidectomy and Early Menopause



## namaste (Nov 19, 2010)

I am having a total thyroidectomy this coming Friday.

I was wondering if any of you gals out there had "early menopause" after your surgery.

As hyper/Grave's at 41 y/o, I am already having very short periods (last cycle was one day of bleeding, then it all stopped). The truth is, I would not complain about early menopause at this point. Too many years of gnarly PMS, affected by thyroid. It would be a mixed blessing.  I'm ready to resign from this phase of life! :anim_32:

I'm just curious how common it is. I read that if your 40+, and have a *total* thyroidectomy, it's fairly common.

Would love to hear if this happened to you... and were you ultimately glad about it?

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namaste said:


> I am having a total thyroidectomy this coming Friday.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you gals out there had "early menopause" after your surgery.
> 
> ...


Exactly at the age of 41 if I recall correctly! I certainly was not upset about that!


----------

